# Help ! to become Freemason In North-Africa



## Bakkali Med (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello
Im new in the forum, Im Mohammed Bakkali 22 years old, from Morocco exactly in Fez City
Im looking forward to become Freemason, I don't know what i need to do to join a Loge in Morocco 
If anyone can help me with some important information about that ! that will be great 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 9, 2016)

The Grand Lodge of Morocco is recognized worldwide but is not on line.  They stay circumspect.  You will probably have to get to know a member very well before being sponsored.


----------



## Bakkali Med (Aug 9, 2016)

Can you offer any help to me ? to contact a Member in " The Grand lodge of Morocco " ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 9, 2016)

No we cant.  They are not on line for a reason.  In predominately Muslim countries Freemasonry tends to stay underground for good reason!


----------



## Bakkali Med (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for help


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 9, 2016)

Bakkali Med said:


> Thanks for help


Since you live there, why dont you try asking some of the locals if they know any freemasons or put you in contact with someone who does ? Even if we did know our fellow brothers in your country, it is very unlikely that we would give their  whereabouts for fear of putting them in danger.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 11, 2016)

Please contact me via PM with your contact details.


----------



## Youssef (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello
Im new in the forum, Im Youssef frikach 23 years old, from Morocco exactly in ksar el Kabir City I'm working information and system Android and iOS
Im looking forward to become Freemason, I don't know what i need to do to join a Loge in Morocco 
If anyone can help me with some important information about that ! that will be great


----------



## Winter (Oct 5, 2019)

Youssef said:


> Hello
> Im new in the forum, Im Youssef frikach 23 years old, from Morocco exactly in ksar el Kabir City I'm working information and system Android and iOS
> Im looking forward to become Freemason, I don't know what i need to do to join a Loge in Morocco
> If anyone can help me with some important information about that ! that will be great



You will likely need to find a local Mason to get to know that can sponsor you.  Freemasonry in predominantly Muslim countries keeps a low profile.


----------



## Youssef (Oct 12, 2019)

Okay


----------

